# I'm Here for the Waffles...offensive trail names



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

"I'm Here For The Waffles" - Pretty Damned Fast

Wow. Have you seen this in your neck of the woods?


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

No, thank god. It's the juvenile reactions that bother me the most.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

Strava needs to fix this. My company (large e-commerce) has filters for all user entered content, to screen for offensive words. It's pretty basic tech for 2016.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Strava DID fix it - hence the "waffles" thing. It's more about the users and attitudes.


----------



## Procter (Feb 3, 2012)

formica said:


> Strava DID fix it - hence the "waffles" thing. It's more about the users and attitudes.


From the article, it seems the author had to report the segment to Strava, then it was taken down.

The way it _should _ work is that Strava should automatically check all segment names, when they are created, against a dictionary of offensive words.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## mtbxplorer (Dec 25, 2009)

The closest I've seen is a trail called "Busternut", but I gave that a pass because some poor guy probably did.


----------



## supersedona (Dec 17, 2012)

I guess i live in a conservative area. Usually we just have "blue trail..."


----------



## formica (Jul 4, 2004)

Procter said:


> From the article, it seems the author had to report the segment to Strava, then it was taken down.
> 
> The way it _should _ work is that Strava should automatically check all segment names, when they are created, against a dictionary of offensive words.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I don't disagree, but it seems like most social media you have to report first.


----------



## jeffscott (May 10, 2006)

Cant think of any around here that even come close....to that.

But then again I don't ride Strava.


----------



## Raymo853 (Jan 13, 2004)

formica said:


> Strava DID fix it - hence the "waffles" thing. It's more about the users and attitudes.


Where is the proof Strava changed it? The person that made the segment may have changed it.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Lawrel (Nov 18, 2017)

I don't get the waffles thing...why is that an offensive trail name?


----------



## MtbRN (Jun 8, 2006)

Lawrel said:


> I don't get the waffles thing...why is that an offensive trail name?


Try clicking on the link and reading the article referenced? That would help you to understand it better...


----------

